

FancyHands - kylebragger
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/cheap_virtual_assistants.php

======
jamesbressi
Some observations on first glance: Love someone taking another stab at the
virtual assistant market. Landing page needs some help. 15 tasks for $30 seems
insanely cheap, but it is not clear exactly exactly what the limit on the
requested task would be.

~~~
DannoHung
The nebulousness of it is definitely a dissuading factor. Particularly, I
didn't like how they given an example of buying flowers, but don't describe
how payment authorization will work.

------
bemmu
I'm not a believer in assigning small tasks to people you have no previous
relationship with. It can very easily take more time to explain what you want,
verify that you actually got what you wanted and deal with the risk of getting
something you didn't want than just doing it yourself.

